# Software fix for the 2006 750



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

It just came to my attention that there is a new software version 18.1 for the 2006 750 that fixes the transmission shifting points that some of us have complained about.
I am going toschedule my car for an update. I can not believe that it takes a whole day to program this car, on my old 750IL they put a CD in the NAV system, and in 15-20 minutes it was over.
Apparently on this car they need to connect it to a BMW computer and hook it up through a serial port running on a very slow baud rate... 

I bet that on the new 2009 7 series they could do the software updates through broadband cellular service like a windows live update. That would be cool, you park your car, and the car updates when you sleep and when you wake up to go to work you have a new software that does not work ..... and you need a rental to get to work.


I don't know what they are thinking at BMW, but a whole day is absurd, especially since I am not getting a rental since I did not buy the car from a local dealer.

The new 7 series is like a beautiful woman that once a month you need to put up with when she is having her monthly thing.... but when she is not cranky and she smiles you are the happiest person in the world.


----------



## G750 (Aug 3, 2005)

Good news, because I'm starting to hate the transmission jerks at low speed and low RPM's. I was driving home tonite and the rpm was staying at 800 on my street with a groaning engine noise, made me sick.


----------



## LouisBMW (Jun 13, 2005)

2006_750Li_ED said:


> I am not getting a rental since I did not buy the car from a local dealer.
> 
> I think it's the BMW policy, not dealer's, to provide free rental car (doesn't have to be BMW ones, could be Hertz........). You probably should try another dealer in your area. For me in Silicon Valley, CA, every BMW dealers provide free loaner, some use BMW, the others use rental car company. But, we do have a dealer here have a "2-week loaner car punishment policy" - they schedule you 2 weeks later if you want a loaner car. You can can in next day if you don't want loaner car.


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

BMW has a lot to learn from Lexus when it comes to cusomer service and loaner generousity.
My service adviser agreed with me and laughed saying "you don't want to drive a lexus..."
In my book customer service is very important, and I would not mind to see BMW NA make less money to keep customers sattisfied. I do not believe that a car as sopisticated as the 7 series takes a whole day to update its software because the computers provided by BMW work on very low Baud rates.... this is the age of Firewire 800, why would BMW put a 25 year old serial port on such an advanced car?
I am getting convinced every day that the new 7 will be an early 2007 production as a 2008 model, it is necessary in order to keep customers.
I think that BMW will make the decision depending on how successful Mercedes Benz will be in its first production year and Lexus too, LS460 and LS500H with 500 Horse Power.
I wanted to show up to the BMW service department with a brand new Lexus just to spite the service adviser, but he was right, I love my BMW and I have to put up with poor service.


----------



## ///MLover (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey,

I just dropped my 750 li off at Irvine BMW today around 11:30. It really depends to which service providor you talk to. So if they tell you "you are promised a rental" that means that you will get one. Because i had purchased my 750li from Shelly BMW in Buena Park. By the way they said that there was a transmission update for the 2002 7 series he was reallly confused  ..... after a while he found it he said that it would only take a hour not a day so that made me confused. So the were gonna do that fix the staticy speakers and fix the trunk cuz sometimes it would only go up about 1/3 way thats it.... They just called me and said that it would be ready tommorrow. I would reccommend to go to Irvine BMW. When you guys make a call for the appointment make sure that they give you a rental make sure that they say "i promise you a rental car" cuz i was happy today about that.

Thanks
-Pwned


----------



## iove75 (Sep 10, 2004)

18.1 has been out a few months now...anyone know if 19.0 is out yet and what it fixes?


----------



## ICEcap (Aug 1, 2005)

I took delivery of my car in late July. How do I tell what version software my 750 is running? Would a June production car already have the fix? I doubt it since the shifting seems problematic as described.


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

Gio, the forman of Bob Smith BMW told me that version 18.0 came in June, and that he got last week version 18.1, and he did not even load it on the BMW computer.
Version 18.0 fixed the transmission problem, 18.1 fixes something else, who knows. It seems like this car needs an update like Windows XP ......

He told me that they can do about 5-6 car updates per day because it is so slow, and that about 50% of the times the update is not successful and they have to do it again. I was told that wit hanything that is wrong with this car it takes 2 days to fix minimum.


----------



## ///MLover (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey,

Hey could you guys please keep me updated on the updates and things.... Also how do u guys find out the updates and stuff??


----------



## shadmanavi (Aug 16, 2005)

*Check Software Version?*

Does anyone know how to check the software version a 2006 750LI is running??


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

shadmanavi said:


> Does anyone know how to check the software version a 2006 750LI is running??


can't do it. you can check some modules, but not CIP. have to ask the dealer.


----------



## G750 (Aug 3, 2005)

Did you get the software update? My 06 750Li is in the shop today (again) for the jumpy transmission problem, will hopefully get resolved this time around.


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

I ambeginning to be very irritated by the jerky transmission. I do not like at all the description that my car needs to stay 2 days at the dealer to do a software update.

has anyone done the update ? did it fix the problem?


----------



## ///MLover (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey,

Yes i had the transmission upate done two weeks ago. The only difference was the noise that you can loudly hear when you chang from lets just say from park to drive and etc. 

Hopes this helps,
-Pwned


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

My dealer just notified me that version 19 is coming any day, I have an appointment in 2 weeks for the update..... 2 weeks, these guys are so backlogged. They claim that it could take up to 2 days to do the upgrade.

Apparently ver 19 is a major update..... who knows.


----------



## Dr_aq (Jul 1, 2005)

2006_750Li_ED: did you get the update on your car? how is it? My car does the same, it shifts 3 time between 0-25MPH.


----------



## G750 (Aug 3, 2005)

Do you notice a groaning engine sound (at low speed driving) when the rpm stays too low and the car doesn't shift right?


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

I am scheduled for the upgrade tomorrow. I will let you know as soon as I am done.

And no, there is no noise from the engine other than normal sound.


----------



## ///MLover (Aug 5, 2005)

Yes it is a mjor update. Especially in the navigation. Other things that it was on that i know of was: Cold cranking shake(which i had), transmission problem with high very high rpm at low speeds(which i had), the entertainment system(which i had) and more that i didn't know about. Only thing that didn't get fixed on my vehicle was the entertainment thingy. Oh be aware this update takes more than 3 days so don't be suprised. I had dropped mine off at dealer on thursday and just got it back yesterday.

Hope this helps,
-Pwmed


----------

